# Relevent Memes (this post is INCREDIBLE)



## EuphoriaMourning (Aug 7, 2004)

Okay, I sorta fooled you into looking.. so sue me  .. I think most of us are famliar with what a meme is, and those who may not be need only spend a little more time looking at lolcats to figure it out .. anyway.. I've been browsing a lot of pictures lately - mostly goofy meme related ones, and I've actually seen a few that are titter inducing, and surprisingly on the money.. There are a lot of funny people in the world..

Anyone else spot something funny, but relevent to SA (and other anxiety disorders)? Eh, even non-sa or anxiety related memes are fine ..

Let me start, and if no one else participates, I'll keep posting them here myself..










Your turn.. Or should I keep going? .. you know I will


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL.... 

Well, this isn't really SA or anxiety related, but I thought it was cute.

http://derekdevries.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/whattheythinkido_socialmedia.jpg


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Nada said:


>


LOL, that is so me.


----------

